

The year of desktop Linux, or Rapture, whichever comes first - mvkel
http://karmcity.com/post/69900463735/the-year-of-desktop-linux-or-rapture-whichever-comes

======
chrislgrigg
I'm hopeful for 2014. SteamOS has the potential to bring a lot of new
attention to desktop Linux from both consumers and hardware vendors.

